# rubber tyre dressing



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,

I was after a good tyre dressing and so bought the power maxed tyre dressing based on a few reviews but I was deeply disappointed by how long it lasts!
It would last either until it rained or 3 days and then that was it!
I do a lot of miles (about 300/week) in my car but that is ridiculous 
(yes the tyres were cleaned as well before applying)


Can anyone recommend a good tyre dressing that lasts a week or more and can also cope with some rain?

Thanks


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq T1 & Gyeon Tyre:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Am a big fan of Blackfire, but, have been trying T1 lately and like it a lot. Easily get a week out of either.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Carpro Perl :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have used a fair few dressings and longevity wise as already suggested Gyeon Tire seems to work the best for me. Bear in mind some products work better than others in different makes of tyre.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've found Megs tyre gel with a coat or 2 of AGlym tyre dress on top leaves a really glossy wet finish that lasts a good fortnight (I do 2-300miles p/week too)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112

Have a look at this thread mate. Personally, my favourite is Orchard Autocare Glitz, closely followed by Carpro Perl then Autosmart Highstyle.

Cooks


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Gtechniq T1 or Gyeon Tire both excellent leaving a natural finish with the durability to match.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you went off reviews then you'd know the durability is shocking

Gyeon tyre does last well but my favourite is zaino z16 for looks, still lasts a while as long as you clean the tyres


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

power maxed is awful,lasted less than a day on mine,if any wants the big bottle they can have it for postage cost i was so disappointed with it,got frost onyx to try that looks good


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh and might be teaching you to suck eggs but as with most things on here prep is key. You want your tyres thoroughly cleaned (BH Surfex is great) and bone dry prior to application. 

I don't mind holding my hand up and saying I wasn't aware of this prior to joining this forum and for some time after!


----------



## tangoray (Jan 17, 2014)

I clean my tyres with APC and have been dressing them with the optimum opt-bond tyre gel at the minute, they look well a week later... also used chemical guys VRP and seemed to also last as long....i do around 130 miles a week


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

A bit cheeky to ask but would anyone be willing to send me some gyeon to try on my goodyears pretty please?
Just dont want to buy another full product and have it sat next to the 5L of powermaxed stuff.
Will obviously pay for p&p and that.

Thanks!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

rajanm1 said:


> A bit cheeky to ask but would anyone be willing to send me some gyeon to try on my goodyears pretty please?
> Just dont want to buy another full product and have it sat next to the 5L of powermaxed stuff.
> Will obviously pay for p&p and that.
> 
> Thanks!


Sell the Powermaxed and buy the Gyeon 

£13.50 delivered from Polished Bliss and on their 3 for 2.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone i try i have found to be rubbish


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Sell the Powermaxed and buy the Gyeon
> 
> £13.50 delivered from Polished Bliss and on their 3 for 2.


Haha thanks but I wouldn't feel right selling to someone else it's that bad!
Still have 5L of the silly stuff so I might just put it on the parents cars as they spend most of the time in the garage anyway.

Would rather try this new one as well before I buy 3. Otherwise I just fear it's going to happen again and I will end up with loads of tyre dressing


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Give Orchard Autocare Glitz a try. It actually dries completely into the tyre so leaves no sticky residue and is dry to the touch. To top it all, you can layer it so it becomes more glossy.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

AutoGlym Rubber Cleaner.....................


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

maersk said:


> AutoGlym Rubber Cleaner.....................


Is that a dressing or just a cleaner?


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there anyone here who have tried Max Protect Ultimate Tyre Gel?


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

krystal kleen tyresol


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Autosmart Highstyle for me. Still on after driving 350 miles. Had some heavy rain here today too. 

Besides, its so cheap that its ok to put on after every wash


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

rajanm1 said:


> Is that a dressing or just a cleaner?


It is primarily used as a dressing, it is best to clean up the tyre wall during the wheel wash. Then apply Rubber Dressing to a clean, dry tyre wall.


----------



## ET4 (Apr 9, 2011)

Dazzel81 said:


> Carpro Perl :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

ET4 said:


> +1 :thumb:


Another for Perl, brilliant stuff and does cover your car with throw off.


----------

